# Mise à Jour Ipod Touch



## fandipod (8 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai entendu qu'il était prévu une mise à jour de l'ipod touch le 11 Juillet est ce que vous confirmez cette information? Si oui que va apporter cette nouvelle version?!!!

Merci pour vos réponses je l'espère très prochaine!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

Bienvenue sur ce forum

Oui, un nouveau logiciel va sortir le 11 et sera payant, environ 10euros.

Voici plus d'infos sur la version 2.0.


----------



## fandipod (8 Juillet 2008)

Mais moi je parle pour l'ipod touch est ce que cette nouvelle version marche aussi pour ipod touch? si oui il y aura vraiment toute ces applications


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

Pardon, je n'ai pas précisé.

Oui, toutes ces applications seront également valable pour l'ipodtouch.


----------



## fandipod (8 Juillet 2008)

Ok merci de tes informations peux tu regarder mon autre post qui conserne la conversion dvd vers format ipod pour voir si tu as une réponse à m'apporter!!!?

encore Merci a+


----------

